# Looking for Camping/Fly Fishing Trip



## BiteMyLine (Sep 7, 2006)

I could use some help on a nice area to do some camping and fly fishing in WV. I have heard reports of people having good success on the Elk River, but I do not have any preferences on locations. Cranberry seemed interesting also, and especially appealling since what I read online said its a short drive from more than one streams also. 

A streamside campground would be ideal, and within a short distance to other streams as well would be a bonus. I would rather take my chances figuring out the streams as well, compared to hiring a guide. IMO that is one of the best and most rewarding parts of fishing. 

Something cheap too would be great, and it must have tolerance of campfires.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

BiteMyLine said:


> I could use some help on a nice area to do some camping and fly fishing in WV. I have heard reports of people having good success on the Elk River, but I do not have any preferences on locations. Cranberry seemed interesting also, and especially appealling since what I read online said its a short drive from more than one streams also.
> 
> A streamside campground would be ideal, and within a short distance to other streams as well would be a bonus. I would rather take my chances figuring out the streams as well, compared to hiring a guide. IMO that is one of the best and most rewarding parts of fishing.
> 
> Something cheap too would be great, and it must have tolerance of campfires.


I have a lot of experience in WV, and I know I sound like a broken record every time I bring this up, but for weekend trips to any of the stocked streams expect to have trouble getting away from other anglers. Maybe fishing in a crowd doesn't bother some people, I can't stand it. I can tell you I have been to the Cranberry a few times, and vow to never go back unless I find some unpressured tribs or other areas. Beautiful stream, but I have seen the parking area near the riverside camp sites have maybe 75-100 vehicles each time I have been there. I have also fished the Williams, Elk, Shavers Fork, Glady Fork, N. Fork of South Branch of the Potomac, and South Branch of the Potomac. At all of them, expect to see lots of other fishermen on a weekend. 

The one way you can fish these streams and avoid some folks is to target the C&R areas, specifically. Obviously if you want to keep fish to eat, this may not be what you want, but in my experiences, the C&R's receive a LOT less pressure. Me, I like to fish the wild streams, the smaller streams, that are all over the place. Obviously the fish are not going to be as big, but if you refer to my post from yesterday on this forum, you'll see I fished Friday evening through Sunday afternoon, I saw one other vehicle near one stream and one fisherman that I spoke to in that time frame. 

I guess it boils down to what you are looking for? I will say that maps of the area you plan to travel to is small money that is very well spent. My Monongahela National Forest map is awesome, it was $10 at the Seneca Rocks Discovery Center. The more specific rec area maps are only $2 each at the Discovery Center.


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

The Cranberry SUCKS if you want to compete with a bunch of local hillbillies idiots and is therefore a total waste of time. The williams river drainage has some fine fishing if you know where to go. The Elk is ok but the Shavers Fork area is some nice area to fish and the scenery is awesome. As for Campfires, forget it right now as we have a total ban on open fires right now until further notices. The WV Governor mandated this to prevent the stupidity of these people down here to keep them to burning down all the trees! Beside, most here grow up to be arsonists but they need to do it 3 or more times! When are you planning this trip? I can more than help you to guide you into the right areas.


----------



## H20hound (Apr 15, 2008)

The west panhandle of Maryland is a lot closer than most people think. Check out the North branch of the Potomac river. Nice camping areas and a great stream fish for trout. Brookies, browns and rainbows can all be caught in the main stream or surrounding feeder creeks.

http://www.dnr.state.md.us/fisheries/recreational/fwhotnbrpotomac.html


----------



## BiteMyLine (Sep 7, 2006)

I guess that I would be looking at a trip to either WV, Maryland or Tennessee. Timeframe is still up in the air. I was thinking about heading somewhere in a month, or towards fall. I definetely do not want to deal with too large of crowds. Preperations for the trip will take a few weeks doing some research and tying appropriate flies.


----------



## MIKE*A (Apr 12, 2009)

Since you mentioned Tn., look into Townsend Tn.....The gateway into the Smoky Mountains...also known as the "quiet side of the Smokies".....You have campgrounds in the Nat. Park as well as campgrounds just outside of the park. One of the best fly shops i have ever seen is right there..."Little river Outfitters". Do a google search for their website, they have a forum with a lot of great info. Several rivers run thru the area with countless smaller streams. If you don't mind hiking, you can folow some of the streams back up the hills and have plenty of peace/solitude. They also have back country camping, w/many of the sites alongside streams. I went down a couple of years ago and i want to say it was a 6.5-7 hour drive from Dayton.


Mike


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

northern michigan is 6 hours way from dayton.


----------

